# DER Streetsessionthread.



## crossie (17. Dezember 2003)

so. dachte mir ich mach mal nen neuen thread auf wegen irgendwelchen zukünftigen sessions hier in der umgebung.
(der kl.session-thread is ja schon ziemlich unübersichtlich geworden)...

also. jemand nen vorschlag? ansonsten werf ich mal KARLSRUHE in den raum.

termin müssen wir mal schauen, wer wann kann. bei mir schauts zwischen weihnachten und neujahr eher bescheiden aus. muss arbeiten 
aber so ab dem 5. Januar?? (da sind doch noch ferien, oder?)

btw, für alle die meinen Karlsruhe is so ewig weit weg. ist ne gute stunde von freiburg.
ca. 110 km schätz ich jetzt mal grob.

und wenn man dann anschliessend keinen bock mehr auf streeten hat gibts ja immer noch die 7hills.

cheers
crossie


----------



## the-red-planet (17. Dezember 2003)

Bin dabei!
Wann? Wo?
Ich schlag mal 11 Uhr am HBHF vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (17. Dezember 2003)

Wie wäre es mit Freiburg dieses Weekend?
Dabei wären von unserer gegen Strychnin, Spezilight, und meine wenigkeit und vielleicht der Sherman.
Der Rocker kommt auch noch! 
Also was meint ihr? Und wann samstag oder sonntag? Ich wäre für Sonntag weil am Samstag is denk die city mega voll!


Greetz


----------



## ykcor (17. Dezember 2003)

SAMSTAG!!!!!!  sonntag kann ich nich  


MfG


----------



## liebesspieler (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *
> aber so ab dem 5. Januar?? (da sind doch noch ferien, oder?)
> 
> *


jop. ich würde mich mal rein provisorisch anmelden, keine ahnung ob ich fest kann bzw ob ihr nen cannondale-fully-poser mitnehmen würdet  ich könnt fotos machen


----------



## Skanker (17. Dezember 2003)

also ich wär am samstag in freiburg dabei...aber wer sonst ?


----------



## spezi light (18. Dezember 2003)

ich will auch Samstag!!!!
scheis auf die vielen Weihnachseinkäufer die machen wir alle platt! 
na klar ne ma cannondale-fully-poser mit was ist es denn für eins???
und wenn wir samstags gehen call ich noch den noah aus fr an der kennt en paar drops von ner garage und die ist sicher nich in der city also samstag! aus ende basta


----------



## crossie (18. Dezember 2003)

....am wochenende arbeiten. viel spass euch. 


karlsruhe session wird aber noch geplant, oder??!


----------



## Skanker (18. Dezember 2003)

du hast die nummer garnich  
nun also samstag um 1 uhr am konzerthaus beim banhof wer kommt alles ?
artur bist du auch dabei ?


----------



## ykcor (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spezi light _
> *ich will auch Samstag!!!!
> scheis auf die vielen Weihnachseinkäufer die machen wir alle platt!
> 
> und wenn wir samstags gehen call ich noch den noah aus fr an der kennt en paar drops von ner garage und die ist sicher nich in der city also samstag! aus ende basta *



meine meinung! wo sin die garagen? is sicher lustig 

MfG   *für samstag is*


----------



## Skanker (18. Dezember 2003)

jo stimme ich zu !!
also samstag 1 uhr oder doch schon 12 uhr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (18. Dezember 2003)

1200h    

MfG


----------



## cyrox (18. Dezember 2003)

Boah ihr frühaufsteher 

Arbeitet ihr eigentlich noch nicht? Oder schätzt ihr das ausschlafen nicht?
Naja weil ich jetzt ja dann Ferien hab dann geht das mit 12 Uhr schon klar 

Greetz


----------



## Skanker (18. Dezember 2003)

also dann sind wir schon zu viert...der nohr ( oder noah oder noha  ka wie man den schreibt ) is bestimmt auch da...werde ihm mal ne sms schreiben und artur was is mit dir ?
hast du zeit ?


----------



## Skanker (18. Dezember 2003)

so ich hab den nohr angerufen er hat gesagt dass er dabei is und noch en paar leude ( so 3 oder so ) mitbringt...er kommt wahrscheinlich mit 10min verspätung...

also treffpunkt :

SAMSTAG, 12 UHR AM KONZERTHAUS BEIM BBH 
-----------------------------------------------------------

man sollte sich bis spätesten 12.30 uhr zusammengefunden haben  

mfg.


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi ,

meinste den Noah mit dem Stab Primo ?
Also Samstag 12 is ok , werde wahrscheinlich auch da sein .

cya


----------



## Skanker (18. Dezember 2003)

jo artur den mein ich der jojo und so die kommen auch also die bringt er mit hat er gesagt !
gut dann sind wir einer mehr...

und nochwas das wetter scheint auch mitzuspielen !

Samstag,
20.12.2003

Vormittag : 





Nachmittag : 





max. Temp.: 10 °C 

min. Temp: 5 °C 

Niederschlag? 30 %


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (18. Dezember 2003)

windig solls auch wieder werden... naja

MfG


----------



## spezi light (19. Dezember 2003)

hi,
em fabian du hast mich wohl falsch verstanden ich kann erst auf den zwölf zug fahren und nicht um zwölf da sein. ich arbeit doch bis um elf.
was mach ma jez erst um 2 in fr?


----------



## ykcor (19. Dezember 2003)

mhm. um 2 is ein wenig spät oder!?!
wetter wird schon gehen 

MfG


----------



## spezi light (19. Dezember 2003)

ja sorry ich muss bis um elf arbeite und dann können wir erst um 12 aufn zug, wir wären dann um 13.36 da also noch nen bischer früher als als zwei.
kommt des passt scho
ach wir haben grad eben zwei obergeile drops gefunden bilder folgen im thread was geht in lörach schopfheim..


----------



## ykcor (19. Dezember 2003)

naja... ok  kann man wenigsten ein wenig ausschlafen 

MfG


----------



## Skanker (19. Dezember 2003)

âlso gut hab mich mim rocker geeinigt...
treffpunkt is nu zwischen 13.30 und 14 uhr !! am konzerthaus !!
                                         ---------------------- 

werde nohr und so bescheidsagen


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (19. Dezember 2003)

Habt ihr den anderen bescheid gegeben ( Noah und Kollegen )
Nicht das die dann stunden lang auf uns warten .

cya


----------



## ykcor (19. Dezember 2003)

der fabian hat im ICQ gesagt er hätte den anderen bescheid gegeben... 

MfG


----------



## Skanker (19. Dezember 2003)

ich hab ja gesagt dass ich ihm noch bescheid sagen werde...hab ich auch und er hat gesagt es is i.o.
also dann bis morgen...


----------



## ykcor (20. Dezember 2003)

joa bis morgen...  

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (20. Dezember 2003)

so. grad nach haus gekommen... gell strychnin  

photo und vids stell ich nachher rein wenn ich von der party ansprechbar oder nicht ansprechbar wieder da bin  

MfG


----------



## Skanker (20. Dezember 2003)




----------



## ykcor (22. Dezember 2003)

ok. doch erst morgen   hrhr


MfG


----------



## Skanker (23. Dezember 2003)

wir wolln mehr !!
also des kam schlecht rüber aber ich wollte damit sagen wir wollen mehr sessions !!


----------



## ykcor (23. Dezember 2003)

also. vids+pics 

MfG


----------



## Gero (24. Dezember 2003)

wir würden da wohl in die city gehn und etwas den angefressenen speck wegfahren   

wer hätte von euch noch lust?!?!?
vorschlag: so gegen zwei vorm konzerthaus?????

hab mein radl fertig......


----------



## ykcor (24. Dezember 2003)

lust ja. aber lieber ne stunde früher  

MfG


----------



## Gero (24. Dezember 2003)

hä?! wann schläfst du denn bitteschön?!?!
aber von mir aus schon.....


----------



## crossie (24. Dezember 2003)

muahaha eine tCA geburtstags-jamsession....

bin dabei, und den tCA werd ich einfach mitschleppen 

gero, bin echt mal auf dein rad gespannt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (24. Dezember 2003)

muuaaaa, scheint ja schon wieder lustig zu werden, hoffentlich isses wetter dann auch so goil wie heut....
jo mein radl is lustisch geworden. gugst du in meiner galery...


----------



## cyrox (24. Dezember 2003)

also ich komm am freitag gerne mit der strychnin hat immer zeit is deshalb is er aufjedenfall dabei...


----------



## Skanker (24. Dezember 2003)

da bin ich dabei  
uhrzeit is egal find ich so 1-2 halt...


----------



## ykcor (24. Dezember 2003)

joa. ich denk um 1300 is gut  

MfG


----------



## spezi light (24. Dezember 2003)

musse kugge,
musse probiere,
will auf jeden fall aber ich muss halt kugge.
ansonsten allen schöne weihnachten
alex
ps: haut euch die Bäuche voll vielleicht ist das unser letztes weihnachten im überfluss


----------



## ykcor (24. Dezember 2003)

genau:
alles aus dem LOKALBOARD besonders schöne weihnachten 

@spezi light was musse du kugge?


MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (24. Dezember 2003)

ich denk mal ob er zeit hat... 
naja ich bin noch in der zeit...frohes fest an alle


----------



## cyrox (25. Dezember 2003)

So und ich geh Pennen!

Ich hoffe ich kann auch mal in Freiburg dabei sein! Aber im Moment sieht alles gut aus jetzt muss nurnoch das wetter mitspielen!

Greetz CyroX

p.s frohe weihnachten


----------



## Skanker (25. Dezember 2003)

Freitag,
26.12.2003 

Vormittag:






Nachmittag:





max. Temp.: 8 °C 

min. Temp: 3 °C 

Niederschlag? 30 %


----------



## Skanker (25. Dezember 2003)

also dann 13 uhr am konzerthaus


----------



## ykcor (25. Dezember 2003)

geht klar  

MfG


----------



## crossie (25. Dezember 2003)

warum denn erst um 13:00 ??

da sinds noch 2 stunden dann wird's dunkel...


----------



## Skanker (25. Dezember 2003)

weil mein zug um 10.52 losfährt und ich schon noch en bißchen schlafen möcht außerdem war es andrés idee...andré is schuld   
aber wir können uns au um 12 treffen...is mir gleich


----------



## spezi light (25. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *warum denn erst um 13:00 ??
> 
> da sinds noch 2 stunden dann wird's dunkel...
> ...



naja zwei stunden sind schon nen bischen übertrieben bis es dunkel wird aber beim streeten sind doch sowieso überall strasenschlampen he weisch bei de kirch da! 
der tCa hat morgen geburtstag? schön doof an weihnachten geburtstag zu haben  kriegt er nur einmal geschenke 
wahrschiiiins bis morn
mfg Alex
croissant bring uns en jedem en croissant mit!


----------



## ykcor (25. Dezember 2003)

eeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyy    des war gar nich meine idee.
du hast gesagt 1400h. dann hab ich gesagt 1300h weils sonst zu wenig zeit is, bis es dunkel is. ich bin unschuldig du sündiger  

von mir aus auch um 1000h am konzerthaus...


MfG


----------



## ykcor (25. Dezember 2003)

ich hab grad nochma gelesen:

GERO IS SCHULD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (25. Dezember 2003)

also ich würde sagen wir bleiben bei 13 uhr...
aber 12 is auch kein prob...


----------



## ykcor (25. Dezember 2003)

1300 uhr     PUNKT 

sonst kommen alle zu anderen zeiten weil jeder was anderes denkt... dummes hin und her.  1300 uhr  punkt

MfG


----------



## Skanker (25. Dezember 2003)

jop is okay


----------



## Gero (25. Dezember 2003)

wasn mit euch los....
ich hatte 14 uhr vorgeschlagen aber da euch das zu spät war hab ich unsere leute die nicht hier verkehren auf 13 uhr umgemodelt. da werden wir jetzt auch kommen. aus und vorbei... bis morgen dann  


ach ja, hab mal ein klein wenig was am layout unserer 
seite gemacht. hoffe es gefällt euch....


----------



## crossie (25. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spezi light _
> *..
> der tCa hat morgen geburtstag? schön doof an weihnachten geburtstag zu haben..
> croissant bring uns en jedem en croissant mit! *



nee der hatte heute bday.

und mit dem gebäck mitbringen.... nana, nix da !!! 
für verpflegung und kram muss jeder selber sorgen 

cheers
crossie

(p.s: bin schon früher da, wahrscheinlich so um 12:15 oder halb 1...)


----------



## Skanker (25. Dezember 2003)

andré, cyrox, evtl. alex und ich sind so um 12.40 da...

haja essen = McDonald


----------



## crossie (25. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gero _
> *-....
> ach ja, hab mal ein klein wenig was am layout unserer
> seite gemacht. hoffe es gefällt euch.... *



*nö, is ma derb hässlich*  


weisst wie ichs mein


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (26. Dezember 2003)

Hey das schlimmste is überstanden , die tage werden wieder länger .

Bis morgen

cya


----------



## cyrox (26. Dezember 2003)

Jojo freu mich schon auf morgen! Ich werde versuchen alles jute zu digitalisieren!

Also bis morgen

Greetz der für euch noch unbekannte CyroX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (26. Dezember 2003)

ok. ich hab noch ein wenig zeit bis mein zug fährt.
8-6° solls werden. und eben bewölkt. ok schaun wir ma was wir draus machen können 


MfG  bis nachher


----------



## crossie (26. Dezember 2003)

schön war's.... echt. gab einiges neues was ich so probiert hab, und lustig war's auch.


nur kann mir mal einer erklären wofür man sich trifft, wenn man sich beim treffpunkt wieder in grüppchen unterteilt ?!?! bringt ja mal garnix. 

2 von den 3 gruppen haben sich auch wieder gefunden, nur wärs doch sicherlich lustiger gewesen wenn alle von spot zu spot gefahren wären....?

bombenloch wär sicher auch noch drin gewesen.
naja.

just my 2 cent
crossie


----------



## cyrox (26. Dezember 2003)

Jo find ich auch war nich so die Spuer idee mit dem Trennen! Nächstes mal machen wir es besser!

Greetz CyroX

p.s ich hab gefilmt wer vieos und pics vom Bombenloch und street sehen will?
der schicke mir bitte ne pm dafür gibts en kleinen link als Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## ykcor (26. Dezember 2003)

so servus.

joa das mit dem trennen war nich so toll. aber ehrlich gesagt hat ich heut auch null bock auf street. da hat mirs bombenloch grad gut gepasst  naja. lustig wars auf jeden fall!

MfG

*ps: link haben will*


----------



## Gero (26. Dezember 2003)

wie wärs du würdest den link einfach hier posten?!
fänd ich wesentlich einfacher...
danke schon mal...


----------



## Skanker (26. Dezember 2003)

naja en bißchen street hätte nich geschadet aber naja die woche hat ja schließlich 7 tage wo man sich treffen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (27. Dezember 2003)

Gero ich würde den link schon veröffentlichen aber:
1. Das File ist 50 MB gross
2. Bilder dabei die nich jeden hir im forum was angehen
3. Nur für die Leute die auch in Freiburg waren also auch für dich!
4. Wenn mal genügent film material vorhanden ist gibts auch ma en Video mit allen locations für die ganze masse

Greetz

p.s send me a pm plz


----------



## Skanker (29. Dezember 2003)

am samstag is ne roßkopf-runde... im mom sind wir zu viert wer wäre noch dabei ?


----------



## superfreeride (30. Dezember 2003)

hi 
was ist mit 5. Jan karlsruhe?

ich bin höchstwarscheinlich auch dabei wenn ich zeit hab


----------



## crossie (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von superfreeride _
> *hi
> was ist mit 5. Jan karlsruhe?
> 
> ich bin höchstwarscheinlich auch dabei wenn ich zeit hab *



dabei


----------



## the-red-planet (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *
> 
> dabei  *



Ebenso!

11:00 vorm HBhf?


----------



## crossie (31. Dezember 2003)

sollte gehn....

was habt ihr denn so für spots angedacht??

ach btw, es SCHNEIT hier... und bei schnee biken... na ich weiss nich. wird shcon schweinekalt....

sonst noch wer???

*11 UHR HBF. KARLSRUHE. 5. JANUAR 2004*


----------



## the-red-planet (31. Dezember 2003)

Bis jetzt schneits hier noch net aber wenn Schnee liegen sollte verschieben wir das glaub ich besser.

Hmmm Spots in Karlsruhe.....also wirklich viel gibts da net: Kongresszentrum (Dorint Hotel), Treppe am Scheck-In Center evtl gibts noch Sachen aufm Uni-Gelände ansonsten halt 7Hills


----------



## crossie (31. Dezember 2003)

+ skatepark an der europahalle
+ skatepark den ich zwar kenne aber nich weiss wie er heisst
+ 7 hills (gute idee)
+ "drop" line am zoo... die paar minihüpfer



argghh:

Montag, 5. Jan 2004

vormittag: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




nachmittag: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



max. Temp.: 3 °C 

min. Temp: -2 °C 

Niederschlag? 80 % 
 


dienstag schauts schon besser aus mit 10% wasser das vom himmel fällt...


----------



## liebesspieler (31. Dezember 2003)

is vielleicht nochn bisschen früh als das man sich jetzt schon über das wetter in 5 tagen ärgern sollte  da kann sich noch viel tun


----------



## Skanker (1. Januar 2004)

was is nu mit samstag ? wer is dabei ?
also auf dem plan steht roßkopf hoch dackeln und runder radeln...evtl. bombenloch oder street...
treffpunkt is mir persöhnlich egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (1. Januar 2004)

bin dabei, wenn mir morgen die post meine gustel und meine fox feder bringt 

MfG


----------



## Gero (3. Januar 2004)

also wer von euch so spontan sein sollte: schnee schieben und dirt fahren is heute angesagt. müsste an sich gehen. also wer noch lust hat. wir sind ab halb eins drausen...


----------



## Skanker (3. Januar 2004)

hrrr wär ich doch blos nich boarden gegangen...also die roßkopfrunde und dass bißchen was drumherum is haben wir auf morgen verschoben sofern des zeugs vom rocker gekommen ist


----------



## Gero (3. Januar 2004)

warn heut fahren. war nich so der hit. is tierisch ansrengend. wenns morgen nochmal so kalt ist werden wir wohl am abend nochmal fahren. muss aber gefrphren sein. heut mittag hats angetaut gehabt. wenn ihr nach eurer rosskopf runde noch lust habt ruft mich kurz an. geb euch dann bescheit ob noch was läuft oder net..... ->01795170254

bis denn...


----------



## superfreeride (3. Januar 2004)

hi @all
 was ist mit 5. januar 11 uhr bahnhof?

wo fahren wir überall hin?
7-hills?

wer kommt alles mit?


----------



## the-red-planet (4. Januar 2004)

Also:

*Morgen um 11 Uhr vor dem Hauptbahnhof Karlsruhe ! *

Wer will kann ja hinkommen oder wenn er später kommt auffm HY anrufen ( Nr. per PM)


----------



## crossie (5. Januar 2004)

SCHEIS auf kaltes wetter. ich bin da, der tCA auch.


*LET'S ROOOOOOOOCK !!!! *


----------



## spezi light (6. Januar 2004)

*auch will*


----------



## crossie (12. Januar 2004)

ist zwar noch n bisschen hin, passt aber hier rein. klickt einfach auf den link in meiner sig. 

SCHALTJAHRSESSION STUTTGART. (wird sicher spassig....)

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (12. Januar 2004)

ich denk mal das ich da evtl. vorbeikomm. mal schauen. da sind dann endlich ALLE meine prüfungen rum...

merci euch mal alle für den link zum bikejam in euren signaturen...

froi mir schon....


----------



## Skanker (25. Januar 2004)

der thread ist ja schon auf seite 2   
wie wärs wenn wir uns mal wieder treffen würden zu ner gemütlichen McDonald-Session ähh street-session   sozusagen um sich auf die große schaltjahres session vorzubereiten
was meint ihr ? wer wäre dabei ?


----------



## Gero (25. Januar 2004)

warum nicht! wenns nur street is bin ich dabei! denk die anderen auch.
wann?! nächtes we wenns wetter passt?! ich wäre für sonntag weil wir samstag evtl. wieder bauen wollen...!


----------



## Skanker (26. Januar 2004)

ok...dann samstag roßkopf und sonntag street-session...
is des we eigentlich da um auszuruhen    

wer wäre noch dabei ?


----------



## Skanker (28. Januar 2004)

hallo,
wer is jetz noch dabei ??


----------



## Gero (31. Januar 2004)

ja ich schon, nur was is mit allen anderen?! von unseren leuten kommen denk ich auch noch welche, aber was is mit den anderen forum leuts?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (31. Januar 2004)

ka irgendwie sind alle im schnee...


----------



## Gero (31. Januar 2004)

Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> ka irgendwie sind alle im schnee...



tja selber schuld. wir werden jedenfalls fahren gehen...  
wann wirds endlich SOMMER??????


----------



## Skanker (31. Januar 2004)

wie wo wann ?


----------



## Gero (31. Januar 2004)

Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> wie wo wann ?



so um 13 uhr am konzerthaus?!?!?!


----------



## Skanker (31. Januar 2004)

was steht auf dem prog ?


----------



## ykcor (31. Januar 2004)

so endlich geht IBC bei mir ma wieder...
auf jeden kann ich nich mit weil ich grad kein laufradsatz hab...   
naja... euch ma vül spass 

mfG


----------



## Skanker (31. Januar 2004)

sry ich kann doch nich...


----------



## Skanker (4. Februar 2004)

also am sonntag session in freiburg !
treffpunkt is um 1uhr am konzerthaus !
bis jetz dabei is der crossi, der gero und en paar andere fr-biker, meine wenigkeit und der sherman muss *g* 
wer wäre sonst noch dabei ? rocker ? spezi ? dhairtime ?


----------



## cyrox (4. Februar 2004)

Hi

ich bin vielleicht auch mal wieder dabei jedoch kann ich das nicht sicher sagen. Erst so am Samstag! Weil am Samstag abend ist freinacht. Naja das sagt schon alles *gg*

Greeetz


----------



## spezi light (4. Februar 2004)

hmm lasst mich mal überlegen...
ich hab zwar nur ne hinterbremse...
aber ok 
BIN DABEI 
aber diesmal zusammen! uns gibts nur zusammen  
bis dann!
feucht fröhlichen freitag, samstag wird nix getrunken! damit alle fit sind. Ja auch du Cyrox du bald alki...  
mfg alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (4. Februar 2004)

wheelerfriend schrieb:
			
		

> hmm lasst mich mal überlegen...
> ich hab zwar nur ne hinterbremse...
> aber ok
> BIN DABEI
> ...




also ich bin viell. am SA an der bahn schaufeln....

währe eher für SO. kann aber prinzipiell an beiden tagen, und ich denk der tCA auch. 

wenn alle nur SA besser finden, machen wir halt SA. was solls 

und dieses mal streetsession und nich wir-teilen-uns-auf-session-weil-keiner-bock-hat-das-zu-machen-was-der-andere-macht

cheers
crossie


----------



## Gero (4. Februar 2004)

hä?! dachte es ist bisher nur über sonntag gesprochen worden, oder?! also ich und die anderen können eh nur sonntag weil samstag fett bagger aktion an der bahn ist. also wenn fahren dann sonntag. von mir aus gerne um 13 uhr...


----------



## ykcor (4. Februar 2004)

jo. wenn des jez endlich ma mit meinen felgen über die bühne geht...   

wenn se kommen bin ich zu 99% dabei... 1% wetter abhängig 

mfG


----------



## crossie (4. Februar 2004)

also SONNTAG, vorm konzerthaus? 13 uhr ?


----------



## ykcor (4. Februar 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> also SONNTAG, vorm konzerthaus? 13 uhr ?



jojo.


----------



## crossie (4. Februar 2004)

toll und was mach ich jetzt samstag? ausser twingo wieder zusammenschrauben?  ... innen park denk ich werd ich schon mal fahren... will mir das mal anschaun, evtl mitbuddeln.


----------



## ykcor (4. Februar 2004)

samstag könne ma ja au was machen ... und sonntag dann halt session. du magst SA nach freiburg? jo von mir aus... 

mfG


----------



## Skanker (5. Februar 2004)

samstag wird an der stercke in schopfheim weiter gepfuscht   
alex und fabian ihr solltet auch kommen...  
ok sonntag 13uhr bin ich dabei !


----------



## crossie (8. Februar 2004)

hier is schnee. :kotz:
ich bleib weg. der tCA auch.

muss mal auto freischaufeln gehn.

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (8. Februar 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> hier is schnee. :kotz:
> ich bleib weg. der tCA auch.
> 
> muss mal auto freischaufeln gehn.
> ...



was is los?!?! hier is zwar auch sch*** wetter aber schnee hats noch net. 
is schade, aber fällt heut dann wohl sprichwörtlich ins wasser. hatten gestern ja noch ein mega glück. ach, hab in RuL board mal nen thema zu pfingsten eröffnet... + link mit bildern von gestern    

ach, für die die net suchen wollen: link


----------



## Skanker (8. Februar 2004)

war auch nich gerade vom wetter begeistert...bin deshalb au nich auf den zug gegangen...naja en andermal


----------

